# Will it Heal?



## Sally*Koi (Aug 21, 2012)

I have 4 male guppies in a 5-gallon tank. They're all rearranging their pecking order. Two of them have cuts in their tails. One cut was there when I bought the fish (I've only had him, like, for two days now) and the cut on one of my other guppies was created by his rival. The cut on my newest fish isn't that deep, but it's noticeable. The one on my little fighter is fairly deep, not threateningly close to his body, but I still don't want it there. Will the cuts heal? How do I make sure it doesn't progress into fin rot? I'm new at this, and have only had the three for about a month now. Can someone answer, please?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

If its just one slit in the fins its okay, it will heal, if there are lots of tears that are wearing away at the fins and some closer and closer to the fishes body, thats finrot, so it doesnt sound like your fish have finrot


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

For cut up fins I just do a few extra water changes. From the way your exspaining it, it doesn't sound like fin rot. Just keep an eye on them and watch for nitrate and ammonia spikes in the water. You want to keep it close to perfect so infections do not start. I hope you have good luck with them! Guppies can be pretty hardy fish so I'm sure they will heal up just fine for you.


----------



## Sally*Koi (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the answers! Now I am confident that their fins will heal again.


----------



## AuntyHeart (Aug 17, 2009)

Even if they don't heal, I wouldn't get too worried about it. I have a very old guppy (I think he's almost four years old now), and when I first got him, he used to fight with all of my other fish, and his caudal fin tore almost completely up. It still looks torn up and kind of rough, but it is completely healed and he can swim just fine. I put him in isolation for a long time so he could calm down and so his wounds could heal, and now he is in my 30 gallon tank with ten females and is a perfect, elderly guppy! I hope this puts your mind at ease if their wounds don't ever completely mend themselves


----------

